# [SOLVED] Windows 8.1 no longer recognizes my iPhone 5s



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

Started about 2 days ago. When I plug my phone into my computer (USB) it does not start iTunes. When I manually starts iTunes, it does not "see" the iPhone.
Running Windows 8.1 64 bit.
I uninstalled and reinstalled iTunes. It did not help.
Every time I plug in the pone (to the computer) it asks me to "trust" the computer. It should only do this once and then remember.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8.1 no longer recognizes my iPhone 5s*

Looks to be a fix here:

iTunes: Fix iPhone or iPod Not Detected in Windows 8


----------



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Windows 8.1 no longer recognizes my iPhone 5s*

That worked. Thanks very much.
How do I marked this as solved?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorted.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Glad you got it working!


----------

